# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > F#‎‎ >  اف شارپ اسکریپتی است یا کامپایل شونده؟

## 1010011010

اف شارپ اسکریپتی است یا کامپایل شونده؟

----------

